

Be My Eyes – Help blind people 'see' thru a mobile app - astletron
http://bemyeyes.org/

======
astletron
I 'saw' it first? ;)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8892747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8892747)

